
Show HN: Secure Typeform and Jotform Replacement – at lower cost - riazl
https://www.globalpatron.com/
======
diggan
Unfortunately, this does not seem to be suitable for replacing Typeform, as
the design is not really competing with the design that Typeform is providing.
Quick look at the three examples on the landing page shows inconsistent white-
spacing, poor contrast, not-ideal color matchings and outdated design in the
forms (especially the bullets from the example in the middle, that almost look
like a bug).

It's great to see a platform focused on security though, as Typeform has less-
than-stellar record regarding that.

Something else that quickly got noticed was the long loading times when
changing page.

Would be awesome to see "offline forms" feature though, maybe you could share
a bit on how you are thinking of the implementation of that? When I used to
work at Typeform (many many years ago), we had some smaller chats around it,
and I think we always ended up in the corner of either having the users
needing to keep the browser tab open until online (feels unlikely) or
providing a native app for supporting background tasks.

~~~
riazl
thanks for the feedback Victor, it's appreciated. I'll get some professionally
selected colour themes/designs added. Fortunately that's easy to do. The
screenshots on the homepage don't do justice to what users can actually do in
terms of styling so i'll get those screenshots replaced too (users can edit
almost anything, padding, borders, colours, navigation styles, even add
transitions). I'll ask a pro designer to create some forms in the editor, and
we'll save the styles as pre-made themes that others can use.

Was there anything else you felt stood out as needing improvement?

Yeah offline forms will be cool. All of the form types (currently Typeform,
multi-step, and classic single step), will work offline. It's on our dev
mobile phones atm, but we're not releasing it yet until some additional
security checks and cleanups are done. It's native apps so they can collect
responses, files etc, then the app later pushes to server when they are in an
internet-available area.

------
jglalo
Looks like the recent Twitter hack tells us about potential security risks
when it comes to data collection as well ;)! First impression is good! Will
try it out!

------
riazl
this is years of work. taking on the big guys in the industry. wish us luck.

~~~
smt88
I'd suggest a name change. It doesn't seem to relate to forms at all, which
will make it hard for users to remember and awkward to share.

~~~
riazl
its a bit too late for that now!!! but yeah I know what you mean. the name has
a story behind it because this whole thing was built with a service focus
that's not specifically related to forms, and there will be more branches
totally unrelated to forms later too. A bit like Richard Bransons "Virgin"
branding, except way poorer. In future they will likely be under their own
subdomains. [https://www.globalpatron.com/blog/our-startup-
story/](https://www.globalpatron.com/blog/our-startup-story/)

~~~
riazl
oh one thing! did you mean people will feel awkward to share the link to the
platform, or a link to their forms? (the forms themselves can be embedded in
any website/domain). Thanks for your feedback btw. it's valuable.

